# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  yet another undescribed danionin from Burma - Danio sp. 'TW02'

## hwchoy

another undescribed danionin, also from Burma, only 2cm in size. this picture dedicated to ranmasatome who is going to handcarry fishes back from Costa Rica  :Laughing:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Well done:

----------


## benny

WOW!! This fella is a beauty!!

Anyway for me to get my hands on a pair? Would like to try shooting them too!!

I don't suppose it's in the trade yet?

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Have to Agree with Benny...its a beaut...lol...

----------


## hwchoy

:Opps:  they have sacrificed themselves for science liaoz!  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  I'm sending them to FF later.

I'll see if he'll send more in a future shipment. there are other uncommon but described species, do you want to try? but you must contribute the pics for my website  :Smile: 

I'd love to see their colours under your front flash set up.

----------


## hwchoy

actually I got lucky because they were flaring at each other, otherwise very difficult to get danionins with their fins spread and a good profile pose.

----------


## benny

Sure! Can try. But if these comes in again, I'm keen to get my hands on some.

I was shooting mostly fancy betta lately. For fun. You want also?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

haha, only wild fishes for me please  :Smile:

----------


## budak

links on Costa Rican fishes and related stuff:
http://www.aquarian.com/cgi-bin/tran...a_rica01.shtml

http://earthtrends.wri.org/pdf_libra...at_cou_188.pdf

http://www.wku.edu/~smithch/biogeog/MYER1966.htm

http://www.mongabay.com/fish/data/Costa_Rica.htm

http://www.mongabay.com/fish/biotope...rica_river.htm

----------


## Simon

> haha, only wild fishes for me please


hahaa.. then wild bettas  :Angel:

----------


## hwchoy

> hahaa.. then wild bettas


ya ya you take the pics and contribute to me lah  :Roll Eyes:   :Razz:  

btw did you hear about the 14 new species being described and named? to be publish very very soon.

----------


## ranmasatome

Always got new species left right centre..lol..but then again habitat also getting destroyed left right centre...haiz... breaks my heart man...
if you think fish got a lot of undescribed species...try insects...you'll faint...lol

----------


## hwchoy

> Always got new species left right centre..lol..but then again habitat also getting destroyed left right centre...haiz... breaks my heart man...
> if you think fish got a lot of undescribed species...try insects...you'll faint...lol


ya I think so, just look at the number of horned beetles in this region alone.

anyway so when you going and when you coming back  :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

> hahaa.. then wild bettas


Hi Simon,

Are you into Wild Bettas?

I just got a pair of Betta Brownorum.

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## stormhawk

Choyii, beautiful danio you got there.  :Wink:  Reminds me of _Brachydanio nigrofasciata_?. I think I saw some at Gratiola in the tank behind the computer table.

----------


## hwchoy

they may be conspecific (is this the right word?) with _Danio nigrofasciatus_ (this is the valid name) as there was one mixed in with four of the pictured fish. I didn't have the collecting location yet but it is probably up north in Kachin State.

----------


## hwchoy

forgot to show the mati poses…

----------


## benny

Really lovely specimens!!

You lit this set from the left? No hot spots on the body.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Very nice... Like they wearing pyjamas...  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

can't remember where I hold the flash  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

choy, when was the first time you got hold of this fish?, ive been checking my breeding records, and i was breeding this fish in august 2002.
has FF done any work on them yet.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

Mick, I receive this fish early 2005, and some specimens may have been given to FF a year or two prior to it. As far as I can tell she is not describing them yet as my last message from her having reviewed the pictures was that she is still keen to have some specimens.

Unfortunately the small parcel of specimens to her last year seem to have gone missing.

----------


## mickthefish

i understand now, is it guys like you who supply herwith the specimens, i thought they went out in the field to collect them and get data in the process.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

she did went out to Myanmar in the last few years, but she might not have collected TW02.

----------

